# Looking for some stocking advice



## snip (Sep 21, 2015)

Hello, new guy here. Im looking for some advice on stocking a 86g tank. Size is the same as a 75g with an additional 3" of hight. My tap water has a ph of 7.4-7.6 and other info about my city water can be found here. The tank is going to be situated in my living room and I am planing on cichlids to provide a colorful and active display. I want a tank that tries to mimic a specific region as much as posible in its stocking. However, I am in need of help on deciding more then that. I am torn between going for African, Central American, or South American and the breath of options is somewhat overwhelming. To help narrow it down, I have the following questions.

1) With my tap water, what would be the region and/or types of fish that would be the easiest to adapt my water to? 
2) What sort of stocking levels would I be looking at for my tank? (48"x18"x23")
3) Any specific recommendations on types of fish that would provide the best display?

If it helps inform your advice, my fishkeeping experience consists of a 20g tank with 9 Tiger Barbs and 4 Julii Corys since June of this year. Thank you in advance.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Some of the most popular of the CA and SA (for example Oscars, Jack Dempseys) are large so think 1-2 big fish. There are CA and SA options for smaller fish as well.

Africans come in many sizes, but 20 fish would work for many species. With a pH of 7.4 I'd want to treat it though.

Did you ever browse through the Cookie Cutter tanks for 48x18? Or the Old World and New World galleries at the intro to the Profiles section?


----------



## snip (Sep 21, 2015)

Those cookie-cutter setups are a great start. Thanks for pointing me that way.


----------



## snip (Sep 21, 2015)

After some digging and checking what is available, I am thinking Lake Victoria cichilds are going to be the best choice. Per the resources on the site, they are happy within the range of my tap water (7.2-8.6 pH) so I dont have to worry as much about that. I really like the look of Pundamilia nyererei males. Any recommendations on setting up a tank based around them? All but one fish of the template that has this species is available locally to me. Within the template setup, it does not specify gender. What mix should I be looking at within that setup?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Lake Victoria females tend to be drab...so maybe 4 colorful fish?


----------



## snip (Sep 21, 2015)

For a first time cichlid guy, will a single gender mixed species tank be easier or harder then a single species mixed gender?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Harder. If you want all colorful fish, consider Pseudotropheus saulosi or Metriaclima msobo or something along those lines.


----------



## snip (Sep 21, 2015)

So I have the following on my list now.

Pseudotropheus saulosi
Metriaclima sp. "Msobo"
Metriaclima aurora
Metriaclima sp. "elongatus chailosi"
Metriaclima lombardoi
Pseudotropheus johannii

Any other recommendations that would provide different colored sexes? Any fish no that list that would stand out as good/bad choice for a first time cichlid keeper?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Saulosi and msobo stands out as good IMO. I'd choose saulosi because I like the bars and they are more peaceful, thus you have a better chance of getting multiple males to color up. They also have a more streamlined shape than msobo which I like, others like the blocky shape.

Elongatus females are drab.

The other three are aggressive and thus may tolerate fewer males and give you more injuries/illnesses to deal with.


----------

